# Plastic window, 67 Lemans Convertible



## 6T7-LeMans (Mar 23, 2014)

I just purchased a 1967 LeMans convertible and I've never had a convertible with a plastic window, just glass. My question is: Do you unzip the window before lowering the top or leave it zipped? Sounds like a silly question but I don't want to ruin the window.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

I always do cause you can get not sure what to call them, it's like a small cease in plastic and then it takes a while for the Sun to get it smoothed out again. You can put in down with out unzipping though.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

FYI, When I had my convertible, I used to keep a clean towel with me and always folded it into the window when I lowered the top. The towel keeps the plastic surfaces from touching and holding moisture and it softens the fold point, keeping it from creasing.


----------



## Ace (Mar 9, 2014)

I use one of these window pillows on my '65 Corvette convertible.
Never had an issue.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/1956-1993-Corvette-Convertible-Top-Pillow/dp/B000BHR5DM[/ame]


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You can leave it zipped. What I do is stop the top half way down, and then straighten out the window so it doesn't crease when it folds. Very easy to do. The towel between the folds is an excellent idea, as it would prevent chafing of the plastic. Never lower a dirty or dusty top, and make sure the window is clean before you lower the top. I run mine a lot in the hot summer with the top up and the rear window unzipped for 'flow through' ventillation. Too hot here in the summer for the top down much of the time....you get cooked.


----------



## 6T7-LeMans (Mar 23, 2014)

How do you put it down without unzipping?


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

6T7-LeMans said:


> How do you put it down without unzipping?


Talking about the whole top going down at once and that's how you get the cease marks in it.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

6T7-LeMans said:


> I just purchased a 1967 LeMans convertible!


How about a picture of it. Where you out of??


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

6T7-LeMans said:


> How do you put it down without unzipping?


Nothing magic here, the zipper will fold. Just put the top down and put a towel (or the aforementioned pillow) in the space where the window would fold on itself. Shouldn't be much of an issue. Just make sure the window is clean so it doesn't get scratched up.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Chuckha says. Plastic windows fold with the top. It is not standard procedure to unzip the window when lowering the top. I don't do it, and I've had mine for over 30 years now. Just a clean top and back window, unlatch the header, hit the switch, and whammo, you're in the sunburn business!


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> What Chuckha says. Plastic windows fold with the top. It is not standard procedure to unzip the window when lowering the top. I don't do it, and I've had mine for over 30 years now. Just a clean top and back window, unlatch the header, hit the switch, and whammo, you're in the sunburn business!


I know you do. That would be the different in KS & Calif. weather. Your plastic pretty much stays flexible all year long. Shoot on a winter day here the top does not even want to work will cause the darn hydraulic fluid is so stiff. :banghead:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Good Point, FNG. I am only considering my own rather boring environment of no snow and rare cold weather. I wouldn't even consider dropping my top in freezing weather, though. Just this last weekend I had to park it in the sun for an hour or two to get the back window soft enough to zip back up.....had left it unzipped coming back from the drags two weeks back. But, if you are in a cold environment, I would not recommend lowering the top at all, as it would be very likely to crack and split at several places, being vinyl. I've had the same top on mine since 1985, and it's still hanging in there, and have replaced the window once, and that was in 1991. So, with care and dilligence, these tops can last awhile.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sometimes you need your TOPLESS fix even in the winter!!!


----------

